
The Ultimate Cyber Monday Discounts for Developers - tilt
https://stackshare.io/posts/the-ultimate-cyber-monday-discounts-for-developers-2016
======
mgutten
Marshall from StackShare here - we hate crawling through 5 million emails to
find good developer deals each year, so we built this list of the best Cyber
Monday discounts on SaaS tools, books, courses, and more. Some of the ones we
like:

\- Codeship: 25% off first 2 months (Code: CMUL25FOR2)

\- Paw: 50% off immediately

\- Commando.io: 15% off any plan for life (Code: USERLIKECYBER)

\- Cloud Academy: All plans 50% off

We'll be updating the list as the day moves on, so if you have any killer
deals you find feel free to share 'em.

